# Tarpon Eats ****-pop Underwater



## Scott

This is a screenshot of a video. I will post once the video is completed.
This tarpon is about to bite what we call the five second line. The lure is a coonpop style jig and circle hook.


----------



## uscgnazzario

Very cool!


----------



## Bill C

Neat shot. Looking forward to the video.


----------



## cpthook

looks more like a shad than a ****-pop, hard to make out in pic.


----------



## Scott

cpthook said:


> looks more like a shad than a ****-pop, hard to make out in pic.


you'll see it in the video.... coming soon to a "theater" near you... 

He's just checking it out in the screen grap. He/she actually swims back and forth around it and under it before deciding to try and bite it. He/she spit it out and then went and grabbed another bait further back.


----------



## marc

Thats pretty cool!


----------



## Scott

Video should be ready tonight, but here are some sequential shots from when the school closes in and one fish breaks out to bite the bait.


----------



## dpeterson

*Is it tarpon green water?*

I guess now I need to get a GoPro so I know I'm in tarpon green water. where can I find this water? In Texas? can't wait for the video.


----------



## Scott

This is the video of just the tarpon bites... more fishing and underwater videos on my Vimeo page.


----------



## RockportRobert

That is great footage! Cool seeing the shark turn away as well.


----------



## Bill C

Very cool. It's great seeing both the underwater and above water views.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Snookered

freakin awesome Scott! neat stuff!
snookered


----------

